# Older johnson 25 bogs in neutral



## Cody Taylor (Nov 10, 2015)

I have a 1982 johnson 25hp on my skiff and it runs excellent when in gear but when in neutral it will die if i just let it sit and if i give it gas it will bog down and then die out. When i start it i can slap it in neutral and it runs like a top idles and runs great at high and low rpms. i have no idea what that could be. please give any insight.


----------

